# The term "gangster" style?



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I'm still very new to this forum, I don't sant to ruffle too many feathers and I would never overstep my boundaries by tellinng someone that their choice of terms is wrong.
That being said; can we please consider choosing a different term for the side cocked style of slingshot shooting that many of we use. 
That whole gangster style of holding a gun is stupid and has no use for accuracy. It only looks threatening and ghetto.
Whereas the side cocked style that many of us use is for accuracy. Not for gangster style. Yes I do wear my trousers above my butt cheeks nor below them. I've seen on the forum that Discovery channel is doing an interview with Jorge, how will it appear to the public when we are reffered to as shooting gangster style. You may as well call it terrorist style because the media WILL blow it out of proportion in an adverse way that will not look good for our honorable sport/hobby. 
Can we decide on another term and stick with it?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1. The "media" aren't going to blow it out of proportion because nobody really cares about slingshots. Joerg shoots hammer grip upright anyway.
2. We're not going to stop gangstas from shooting that way. I'm pretty sure we started calling it that as a joke and it just stuck. It doesn't matter that their way of holding a gun degrades accuracy while our way enhances it (for some) because it's all sillyness anyway.
3. If you don't like it say you shoot "sideways". I'm pretty sure from now on I'm going to say I shoot "terrorist style" though!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

As a firearm user, I agree gangster style shooting with a fire arm is lame. It does nothing for accuracy and only help increase the possibility of cycle failure due to limp wristing. However in the slingshot world, the term does not seem to be viewed as something negative. I hear what you are saying in regards to people new to the slingshot world and what they might think. For people I am introducing to slingshots, I educate them to the various ways of shooting a slingshot and explain to them terms they are known by.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Canting..... cant go wrong with that .


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not sure about this one.

On the one hand I agree with the argument, "gangster style" has a negative touch that is unjust in our context. This style is commonly used for target shooting, the exact opposite of gangster activities.

But then again slingshots do have this element of the unconventional "naughty boy" life style, so I am not sure if we should introduce "political correctness". I was just at an archery range and found it strange to see how much the guys try to avoid ANY kind of gun language. They found funny replacements in all cases.

Maybe we should do a poll and ask our members!

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not mind the term. I just think if slingshooting ever became a bigger sport it would HAVE to be called something else, just to sound professional.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Basically, I agree that using the term "gangster" and its variations does nothing good for the group, nor for slingshot shooting generally. I also agree that it does carry the potential for harm because of the negative associations. Personally, I will endeavor to use other terminology from now on.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I for one don't use the "gangsta" term to describe the side shooting method... was in law enforcement to long and came to truely despise the whole gangbanger sector of society.... and use of the pejoritive gangsta word to describe a style I actually like brings back some pretty negative images to my mind.
I'm sure most people don't have the same kind of negative emotional baggage I have as it concerns the term... but possibly "archery style" or something to that effect might be an equally illustrative term.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

With guns, didn't the 'gangster style' of shooting start with the Thompson Submachine Gun. If the Thompson was held in a vertical position, because of the recoil, the muzzle would go up. But if the gun was held horizontally the muzzle walked across what ever was being shot at. Wasn't the Thompson Submachine Gun the favorite gun of the Gangsters of the 20's and 30's?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Wasn't the Thompson Submachine Gun the favorite gun of the Gangsters of the 20's and 30's?


Besides the always popular 12gauge shotgun and the good old 1911 .45 Colt Government it definitely was.

Personally I don't have the slightest problem with the term "gangsta' style" because usually people do know nothing about slingshots and if you ask them (the males) they say mostly "oh yes, we had those toys also when we were boys", lol. But for those who care, why don't you name it just the way it describes is perfectly: horizontal , respectively vertical shooting. It doesn't get any easier than that.

cheers


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's the problem: when you say sideways, canted, or horizontal, I get you, but vertical shooting? I'm thinking you're holding it vertically. But "gangster" is universally and instantly understood by everyone, including people who can't speak English well how you're holding the slingshot. Understanding is more important than association in my view. I doubt people will ever associate it as a "gangster" thing in any event. I kinda think it's splitting hairs. Just because you hold it "gangster" style doesn't mean you wear your hat sideways and don't pull your pants up. Know what I'm sayin' dawg? Peace out!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the term brings more good to the sport. It is very catchy, and most people will take another look at the screen after hearing the term.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay then, how about that solutions:

- Fork upwards
- Fork sidewards

I'm not a native english speaker and therfore not perfect, but nonetheless I consider my english pretty good. Unless I miss something here, I really can't see that anyone get confused by those two words and their meaning in the context with slingshot shooting.

cheers


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I am already offended and demoralized by the term Gangstaaahhh. This term should be banned from this forum completely. It is a dirty word, it is a potty mouth word. It is a word that reflects a total disregard and disrespect for right rules of living in an organized productive society. This word Pimps the minds of the youth to idolize a false way of life that promotes destruction and tearing down anything good and respectul to both God and man and while on its way it brings a penalty of suffering and death, nothing less than a path of constant evil doings and killing to get what you want. Gangs, Pimp Daddys, Violence, Gangsta, Pop a Cap on someone, these are Gang Culture words that comes from a Murderous Mind.

And isn't the term Canting for horses. I think yes. How bout just calling it what it is, Sideways Shooting or cant someone think of a fitting term. 
I just Ranted.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, while either of those terms work, I personally feel we in western culture have enough constraints on being told what we can say and what we cannot-the "PC" movement has seen to that, of which I am not a fan. You may call it what you like, as will I.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I say keep it, my reason... it's amusing and fun and not a serious term.. i also agree with Mr Joel on the "PC" stuff....we need more tolerance in the world not political correctness


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure I won't make any friends with this, but this whole discussion gives me the creeps.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

dgui said:


> [size="4"
> And isn't the term Canting for horses. [/size]


« PreviousBack to ResultsNext »
EmailCite
Text size: A
A
cant2
Line-break:OnOff
Pronunciation:/kant/

verb
have or cause to have a slanting or oblique position ; tilt:
[with object] :
he canted his head to look at the screen
[no object] :
mismatched slate roofs canted at all angles
[no object] (of a ship) swing round:
the ship canted to starboard
noun
1 [in singular] a slope or tilt:
the outward cant of the curving walls
2 a wedge-shaped block of wood, especially one remaining after the better-quality pieces have been cut off.

Origin:
Middle English (denoting an edge or brink): from Middle Low German kant, kante, Middle Dutch cant 'point, side, edge', based on a Romance word related to medieval Latin cantus 'corner, side'

This from the online Oxford dictionary. It sounds to me like the term cant means slightly sideways at an angle rather than fully horizontal, more accurate to describe how Dayhiker shoots for example.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I vote we find out who shot this 90 degree way first(with a slingshot) and name it after him/her









And don't tell me it was Al Capone
















for now I'll call it "Hays way" as it was Bill's style of shooting I saw first on youtube
















but most of the time when shooting this way I say "check this out" yes I talk to my targets before they're destroyed with pin point accuracy


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

When I first heard the term "gangsta style", I didn't understand why it was called that, and I didn't see anything particular bad or criminal about holding the slingshot that way. So it didn't really make sense to me. I would prefer some other term. I think most people who are not interested in slingshots probably think of them being held vertically, i.e. forks pointing up. So "sideways" seems like a reasonable alternative to "gangsta". Plus it's more descriptive, although "gangsta" is very colorful.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I vote we find out who shot this 90 degree way first(with a slingshot) and name it after him/her
> for now I'll call it "Hays way" as it was Bill's style of shooting I saw first on youtube


What? Name it after some unknown person from 1880? You can call it "Hay's way" if you don't mind explaining it every single time you use it. While "gangsta" is slang, it is most readily understood. We have no one but the media to thank for that. I am often annoyed by my Saudi students' perception that all Americans live in "gangsta" culture and this is somehow an accepted and thriving lifestyle. Often they emulate this in their clothing, speech etc., it can be rather irritating explaining over and over that not everyone non white under 30 in the US rolls with their hommies holding up liquor stores. However here it is just a term of reference, and I see that difference. While it may seem offensive to some(and I think personally it's being over-sensitive), it certainly is less so than the other much less PC term...

By being sensitive to an issue, you are giving that issue importance-is this really what you want?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm sure I won't make any friends with this, but this whole discussion gives me the creeps.


I agree. I dont like the term cos I think it sounds silly when trying to explain to friends (who I get enough stick from as is) so I don't use it but call it what the **** you want.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> I'm sure I won't make any friends with this, but this whole discussion gives me the creeps.


I agree. I dont like the term cos I think it sounds silly when trying to explain to friends (who I get enough stick from as is) so I don't use it but call it what the **** you want.
[/quote]

Yes, I wish everybody would stop being so literal-minded, clutching your pearls and getting the vapors.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I shoot sideways, standing up and laying down.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

AJW said:


> I shoot sideways, standing up and laying down.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now I'm really worked up into a lather !


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Even on this thread the term means many things to different people. gangster to me is more like the old mob families. I do find it ironic that gangster style is for aimers while it conjures images of spray and pray (both old time gangsters and modern gangstahs). I'm not that comfortable that the term implies the modern inner city youth groups known as gangs. Not a bad idea to change it but it is already a widely used and understood term. Not too hard to understand the 12 o'clock, 3 o'clock, and 45° style.

Have I firmly planted myself on both sides of the fence?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I vote we find out who shot this 90 degree way first(with a slingshot) and name it after him/her
> for now I'll call it "Hays way" as it was Bill's style of shooting I saw first on youtube


What? Name it after some unknown person from 1880? You can call it "Hay's way" if you don't mind explaining it every single time you use it. While "gangsta" is slang, it is most readily understood. We have no one but the media to thank for that. I am often annoyed by my Saudi students' perception that all Americans live in "gangsta" culture and this is somehow an accepted and thriving lifestyle. Often they emulate this in their clothing, speech etc., it can be rather irritating explaining over and over that not everyone non white under 30 in the US rolls with their hommies holding up liquor stores. However here it is just a term of reference, and I see that difference. While it may seem offensive to some(and I think personally it's being over-sensitive), it certainly is less so than the other much less PC term...

By being sensitive to an issue, you are giving that issue importance-is this really what you want?
[/quote]

My post was full of smiley faces a cue to take it as lighthearted meaning I don't give a monkey's A** what it's called TBH


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

TBH?

Dayhiker is right, now go away before I throw you all a package of Ponstan/Midol!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

spanky said:


> You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


I like this. We could call it *western style * after Bill Hays he is from Texas and he is the main reason for the rediscovery of this style of shooting. It has improved my shooting. Thank you Bill.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


We could call it *western style *after Bill Hays he is from Texas and he is the main reason for the rediscovery of this style of shooting. It has improved my shooting. Thank you Bill.
[/quote]

I agree~!!! "Western Style" sounds cool and certainly explains the concept; Bill is certainly a great advocate for that style, not many people can split a playing card!....

If we accepted the term "Western Style", I could actually stop clutching my pearls and the vapors might subside!









I might even stop the drum circle and the sit in protest for political correctness.

As you get to know me, you'll learn i'm not exactly politically correct, or I wouldn't have even brought up the subject and let the eubonic generic term "Gansta" prevail.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Blue Skeen was the first that I saw to shoot one fork tip directly over the other. I have made post on several forms since 2003 promoting this style. I think that the term Gangster style was introduced because of confusion on just exactly what the position of this style was and the current way the movies show gangsters holding there pistols sideways. I have also used an avatar picture of this style since 2003. The advantage is a vertical sight plain that can by "walked" for different distances. This is especially advantageous when shooting at slower speeds. I think that the adaption of the term Western Style or Blue Skeen Sight Style would be appropate for this style. -- Tex


----------



## btuer (Jun 17, 2011)

Like others - I do not find the term to be offensive and it definitely describes the position accurately so that almost anyone can understand how the slingshot is being held.

I think people are making a mountain out of a molehill - as much as we all love this pastime - it is never going to become as big as other shooting sports and any terms we use are therefore never going to become mainstream - where we would have to worry about everything being "PC". Personally I am getting very tired of every **** word and expression having to be PC.

However, if there are some that find the term especially offensive - I suggest they use whatever term they prefer but they should keep in mind that others mean no disrespect by their use of 'gangster style".

I highly doubt that we could ever come upon a term that is universally accepted and would be universally used to the exclusion of all other terms. For example, the term "western style" has been suggested. I do not find this to be an accurate way to describe the style as westerm style shooting implies an upright orientation (I have never seen a cowboy shoot his sidearm while holding it sideways).

I will continue to use the term "gangster" or "gangsta".

Bill


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Wild Bill Style of Shooting. Ok I can go for that or Sniper had a great idea of the first one who actually started this style of shooting. The Billy Bod or The whoever whatever, any thing but the Criminal Name that has been attached to a clean sport.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> TBH?
> 
> now go away before I throw you all a package of Ponstan/Midol!


No! don't throw us the Midol,take the whole shipment yourself...after all you purchased them for a reason









BTW TBH is to be honest


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Blu Style.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey I like it! -- Tex


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I didn't mean to get everone so riled up. I was just trying to get a feel of what the thoughts of the other members were.

It was just an idea to think about not necessarily something to argue or even debate about.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Blue Skeen was the first that I saw to shoot one fork tip directly over the other. I have made post on several forms since 2003 promoting this style. I think that the term Gangster style was introduced because of confusion on just exactly what the position of this style was and the current way the movies show gangsters holding there pistols sideways. I have also used an avatar picture of this style since 2003. The advantage is a vertical sight plain that can by "walked" for different distances. This is especially advantageous when shooting at slower speeds. I think that the adaption of the term Western Style or Blue Skeen Sight Style would be appropate for this style. -- Tex


Another good reason to call it western style. Another Texan. Tex is the one that started me shooting in this style and Bill is the reason I shoot through the forks.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

justplainduke said:


> I didn't mean to get everone so riled up. I was just trying to get a feel of what the thoughts of the other members were.
> 
> It was just an idea to think about not necessarily something to argue or even debate about.


Don't worry about getting people riled up that is half the fun ruffling a few feathers. Makes for interesting reading.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like Texas style


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea but us Southern boys would be left without a style because no one I know would shoot Southern Style lol

l


spanky said:


> You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I would vote sideways shooting or call it marksman shooting style as it is more acurate.


----------



## Grafvitnir (Apr 21, 2010)

When I learned to use a slingshot (c.a. 1974) it was "the correct way to use a slingshot". Until I found the Forum I realized there were real people using the fork upright like in cartoons.








hehehe.

At least it was like that for me here in Monterrey. That is why it was so weird for me to read the term "Gangstah", "Gangster", and it's many variations for the way that I learned as the correct position of the fork to shoot.

Apart from being a strange name to call the method:

*Juliet:*
"What's in a name? That which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet."

Romeo and Juliet (II, ii, 1-2)
William Shakespeare









 ​As long as everybody understands what we are talking about...

Rubén


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

wildwilly said:


> You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


[/quote]

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the _tres _gay title of "butterfly" shooting actually Southern-style shooting?


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

you are correct to say that the butterfly is called southern style but i was refering to the fork direction .



Dayhiker said:


> You could use the compass to name the style-Verticle shooters would be north or northern,Horizontal would be either eastern or western style.


[/quote]

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the _tres _gay title of "butterfly" shooting actually Southern-style shooting?
[/quote]


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

I vote texaas or marksman style


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Marksman is a commercial name.

http://www.marksman.com/

Blu Style
Skeen Style (forks held Skeen style)


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Uggh what a waste of mental energy.. Some people will call something by one term and others will accept it. 
_If you dont like that term?_

You are always free to use a term that feels correct to you its as simple as that..

Shooting sideways was how I was taught to shoot when I was a kid and I was under the impression that this was the correct way as opposed to the Tom & Jerry cartoon use of holding a slingshot vertically.

I'm sure the term "gangsta" was deffinately modeled after the 1920s Tommygun shooters..

Who cares? Why ruin the fun some guys have like Flatband and company in their shoots, they use the term they like it.

I dont use it but why make them feel uncomfortable?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally, I think you can call it whatever you want to call it. IMO, the decision is up to you if you want to call it Gangsta style, 90 Degrees, Canted, Sideways, etc. As long as it isn't a curse word and we understand what you are saying, does it really matter?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And so nighty knight to this issue I hope.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Since Sideways Shooting is all about aiming then why not call it Sniper Style Shooting.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Since Sideways Shooting is all about aiming then why not call it Sniper Style Shooting.


because I bloody hate snipers!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait I'm not ready to call it a Night just yet. How bout calling it Reference Point Shooting. Now I might be done but maby not.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The only reason I started to shoot sideways was that I saw a youtube video of TexShooter doing it that way and for some reason it clicked in my mind what an idiot I'd been not using a style that I was completely familiar with through archery.

The thing is, as stupid and profane of a term as it is, "gangsta" actually does describe a sideways hold on a weapon and is to some degree intuitively named... whereas naming it after a person is not immediately obvious and does require a more in depth explanation for a newboot. "Bow" or "Archery" style might be applicable and is at least if not more intuitively named... but I fear we're going to be stuck with the "gangsta" pejorative regardless.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

We're talking about caterpults, commonly known as a kids toys and old fashioned poachers weapon, going PC on everything is just as bad as 'certain' people who use force to make everyone conform to there beliefs (see i can't even say what i mean for fear of repercussion) like someone else said, we need more tolerance not political correctness. If a word offends someone then they don't have to use it, watching what i say all the time offends me. I don't try to offend people but i still manage to find people cheeky/soft enough to try and censor me, or get upset over really silly things.

I joined up to protect things like freedom of speach, but where's that gone?

tolerant society, my a#se

Rant over/ this wasn't a dig at anyone and it would be conteradictory for me to condemn anyone who has opposing view to mine, so honestly not a dig, just my beliefs


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Words have Power and words have meaning, spoken or written. When I was a young fellow I recall the older folks refering to Hoods or Punks that would roam the streets and neighborhoods and the skating rinks were popular for them to hang out and cause trouble which is the same today when someone says Gangster which could very well be an increase in criminality. So words do mean something no matter if it is a politcal statement or not still the same meaning. But, Jimmy Crack Corn and I Don't Care. Thats all.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

I say we call it the

" almost never dgui, very rarely jeorge, twice as much cant as A+ Perry and gamekeeper John, very often Tex, possibly all the time pocket predator Bill, halfway between up and down hold"

I'm sure that will be simple for all new comers to understand?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

call it gangsta cant.......... but you gotta say it with a cockney accent... go on ... say it


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> TBH?
> 
> now go away before I throw you all a package of Ponstan/Midol!


No! don't throw us the Midol,take the whole shipment yourself...after all you purchased them for a reason









BTW TBH is to be honest








[/quote]
yuk! yuk! yuk! Actually FYI(for your information) Ponstan makes a great relatively potent nonpresciption painkiller-equivelant of 500mg Panadol/Tylenol, I took mine after reading this thread beat itself into the ground.







This is ridiculous!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> call it gangsta cant.......... but you gotta say it with a cockney accent... go on ... say it


Lol you're one mum and dad badardi breezer


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

shooter452 said:


> I say we call it the
> 
> " almost never dgui, very rarely jeorge, twice as much cant as A+ Perry and gamekeeper John, very often Tex, possibly all the time pocket predator Bill, halfway between up and down hold"
> 
> I'm sure that will be simple for all new comers to understand?


LOL!!!







Love it!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How bout Between The Two, cuz you can't decide if you want it straight up or straight down.







Or just call it InBetween.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think The Duke knew what he was doing when he posted this topic.

I like the Duke.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Or "'Taint" As in, 'taint up and 'taint down.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Or Just Tainted. It's Tainted.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

3 o'clock Tex style


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

'Taint, as in 'taint gonna be understood what you're talking about...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I really cant be bothered to read all the posts but what I have seen so far, I really dont see any need for all this why change the name it is a term used to recognise this style of holding the slingshot and thats all it is,when I started shooting slingshots I did not choose a style because I saw someone use it , it was purely natural to hold it this way, holding it upright does not feel right and the decision to hold it gangsta was made in a heartbeat I did this when I was in the garden about to shoot my first shot with the diablo, so naming it after someone I dont think is the right thing to do as for me it was purely instinct to shoot this way as it probably was for many others.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Diablo means The Devil. Towards the end of my working period of time, I noticed saw blades with that name, good price but I never bought them because of what they were called, they were more likely junk anyways so I stuck with the best till the end of it. Oh well.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I'm just going to call it...my way..yeah that's what I'll call it









Now I've made up my mind on that I need not post anymore CYA


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This post has not been edited.

I quit!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, this forum is a pit. What a discussion about a mere term! I love it. The greatest slingshot in the world would not have seen as much attention as this simple little thread, just two years ago on the forums we had back then.

How far we have come.

Jörg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is this a joke?

Slingshooting is my hobby and definitely i dont like somebody else tells me how to call the style I am shooting esspecialy when its been like this since the forum opened..

The word gangster -- I dont associate nothing with it exept holding it sideways.

Come on now ,lets not ban a simple WORD from the forum.

Thank You


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. People are not really getting riled up, they are just expressing opinions and that's how we learn about each other. You can call sideways shooting whatever, but it will not change that style of shooting. Everyone here is my friend and I respect their opinions and try not to get easily offended by those with differing opinion or thoughts from me. It is a scary thought if most get offended by what was said in a forum. How does that translate to life outside the forums? If that is the case a lot of things will piss us off and the world will be a more bitter place.

My friends let us agree to disagree and do it in a respectable manner. We are all unique individuals with our own ideas and they will not always agree with another person's. With that, let's live life to the fullest and enjoy what we do. Let's continue to learn from each other and get amused by various topics such as this. Let's keep slinging away.

Raymond


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man someof these guys need to take a pill.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I concur


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

*fiiiiiight !




























*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is great!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dont have a go at me though...... coz iv got a stick ! look at my stick >>>>>







... yer, ya like that don'tcha


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

radray said:


> This thread is hilarious. People are not really getting riled up, they are just expressing opinions and that's how we learn about each other. You can call sideways shooting whatever, but it will not change that style of shooting. Everyone here is my friend and I respect their opinions and try not to get easily offended by those with differing opinion or thoughts from me. It is a scary thought if most get offended by what was said in a forum. How does that translate to life outside the forums? If that is the case a lot of things will piss us off and the world will be a more bitter place.
> 
> My friends let us agree to disagree and do it in a respectable manner. We are all unique individuals with our own ideas and they will not always agree with another person's. With that, let's live life to the fullest and enjoy what we do. Let's continue to learn from each other and get amused by various topics such as this. Let's keep slinging away.
> 
> Raymond


*Well summerized; You are a Wise man and you have just shown it Raymond*


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Yo Dogs!!! Somebody's fixin' to bust a cap up in here.








Snody would be proud!!! LOL!!! Hehe!!!

Sorry..... Couldn't resist!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Yo Dogs!!! Somebody's fixin' to bust a cap up in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

i knew this was gonna be an awesome read when i got home from work. this is too funny. glad i'm typing b/c i'm actually lol'in here. tree forks and rubber, yeesh! i prefer sideshooting, but who really cares? bill shakespeare dealt w/ the whole naming bit a long time ago; still stands true. i'm gonna do some actual shooting now. call it a 'tain't shot' (lol) or a sideshot or gangster, whatever's clever: the can's still going to be in shreds at the end! too funny, this









quick o.t.: midol's great, still works for us fellas in a pinch!


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

It should only be called "Gangster" style when done from a moving car.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, a lot of discussion for a slang term. No big deal for me. I like the "Gangsta" moniker. Of course,I'm from a big city and we had nicknames for everyone and everything growing up- it was our way.I think it's cool. The old vintage models like the Scope Shot,Pocket Rocket and many others had in their booklets pictures depicting a horizontal hold as the right way to hold slingshot. That style of hold has been around quite awhile. Starships,Flats, tubes,Butterfly,cubes,Ergo's,OTT, TTT,Pocket Shooters,Lams,naturals,Board cuts,Hey-nicknames means our sport is growing and evolving. I think it's cool yo!!!







Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> It should only be called "Gangster" style when done from a moving car.













































we know of someone that's done that, don't we boys and girls




























.. excellent vid it was too.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

NoSugarRob must be referring to the OG DGUI who is DA MAN! The only difference when he does it is that he hits his targets and not hit innocent bystanders. Hahahahahahaha. Way to lighten up the mood guys. Come to think of it, this topic brought a lot of people out of the woodwork. Many who don't usually post has posted. Good job guys and way to be heard.

A slingshot event should be like this! Many participants. Each one has their own shooting style a little friendly smack talking. JustPlainDuke, I wish your planned slingshot fundraiser has this good a turnout. It would be a success.

Raymond


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> It should only be called "Gangster" style when done from a moving car.


Hey Jimmy, Do you mean like this?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

radray said:


> NoSugarRob must be referring to the OG DGUI who is DA MAN! The only difference when he does it is that he hits his targets and not hit innocent bystanders. Hahahahahahaha. Way to lighten up the mood guys. Come to think of it, this topic brought a lot of people out of the woodwork. Many who don't usually post has posted. Good job guys and way to be heard.
> 
> A slingshot event should be like this! Many participants. Each one has their own shooting style a little friendly smack talking. JustPlainDuke, I wish your planned slingshot fundraiser has this good a turnout. It would be a success.
> 
> Raymond


RayMann, You be right mann you be right!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The DukeMann is causing everyone to Explode with enthusiasm. I feels like bussen a cap.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A slingshooter in Italy is mostly seen as a bad boy and if he's an adul is believed to have Peter Pan syndrome. Pull the sling down here it's not considered a sport or hunting but rather a traditional game. Our culture relegates a raw and primitive sling activity. Who does shoot with a catapult nowadays? Revolutionary poor, angry protestors and bad boys. The term "Gangsta" would be appropriate if we adapt to the prejudices, that's why I don't like it and I will not use it in my lexicon. I propose to change it in somethig more chivalry and heroic, do you remember David and Goliath?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

being from cali, i find the term "gangta" shooting style as a lot of tongue in cheek. this also for some reason reminds me of the controversy that went on for the name change of the NBA team the WIZARDS, formerly known as the WASHINGTON BULLETS. btw.... after seeing the will ferrell movie "the other guys", how many of you joked about the "killshot" when seeing gangsta style being shot?


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> 3 o'clock Tex style


Heck no, it's 9 O'Clock for us lefties!

BTW, I hate the term gangstah also. It's like saying, "Hey, you shoot that slingshot like some stupid Gangstah, playa-hate-ah from the hood!, Yo!" Fo' shizzle!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

dgui said:


> It should only be called "Gangster" style when done from a moving car.


Hey Jimmy, Do you mean like this? 



[/quote]

that is too funny! But you need to work on the lingo, fo' rizzle.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

SUWANEERICK, FO SHIZZLE? Hahahahahahahahahahaha......that 's what I hear the kids playing paintball here on the West Coast say a lot. FO SHIZZLE this and that. Hahahahahahahhaha...... I think many of us are going through a mid life crisis. Recalling days of our bad boy days. Hahahahahaha....

From now on on when they ask how I shoot, I will tell them " I shoot this way" and tilt my slingshot sideways.

PEACE OUT!

Raymond


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

Lets call it rainbow style!!!! yay!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

HI JPD it seems you raised a hornet's nest with gangsta style question...that's fine! It's good to compare ideas and personal thoughts in the forum. We may not reach a common conclusion but differences enrich us. Thanks. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

redcard said:


> Lets call it rainbow style!!!! yay!


Great! I like rainbow! It's a good idea and very hopefully imagine of slingshooting.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

"Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world,the gangsta stylee walks into mine"


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

quote name='Jimmy' timestamp='1310165639' post='92311']









It should only be called "Gangster" style when done from a moving car.

That's great, ya can't argue against the truth. Especially if it's funny.

Al


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe that's called a drive-by! By Dgui no less!!!









http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter?blend=7&ob=5#p/u/97/b1Ykyws1gOY


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I just call it "sideways".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SideWays, Now SlingG, That just makes way too much sense.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Horizontal Hold... I shoot 2H only when I aim.

Northerner


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It will always amaze me the popularity of some threads in every forum I partake in.

And here is my contribution to keeping it alive









LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you tilt your head sidways would't it be the same? But I don't know what you would call it because this opens up a whold new vista.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

edit might not be suited for all

bump
LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> If you tilt your head sidways would't it be the same? But I don't know what you would call it because this opens up a whold new vista.


_Ha haaa! Now THAT'S funny._


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My wife bless!







says I shoot lopsided







hmmm! Ok so I came here I have arrived!! with my lopsided shooting style


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

Sideways works for me. It makes me sick how society even acknowledges the gansta culture.[gangsta,ghetto,tagging,dog] Please.
Gangsta style should only be used if you just took out a tagger with a 3/8" ball bearing.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

why not just call it upright and sideways or instinctive and target my 2 cents in the jar


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe if we had a V-8 we wouldnt be shooting gangsta style







( hope someone remembers the commercials)


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Rat be gone said:


> Sideways works for me. It makes me sick how society even acknowledges the gansta culture.[gangsta,ghetto,tagging,dog] Please.
> Gangsta style should only be used if you just took out a tagger with a 3/8" ball bearing.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree that we should not glorify the baddies of your society, but I can't help but enjoy the ironic style descriptions of how we hold our slingshots.
I think we should reclaim these "negative" words and rename all our holding orientations, so that we sound even cooler!

*"MENACE" *style would be held upright or *90 degrees* like Denise The Menace, Bart Simpson, or some other naughty school boy or girl
*"REBEL"* style should be held tilted at about *45 degrees* like how most are depicted in the media photos and illustrations.
*"GANGSTER"* style should represent the* 0 degrees* that everyone here knows and loves!!!









Now doesn't that make our hobby sound cooler?!?

See you can even mix them together if you are in between them....

"I am more of a *MENACING REBEL* when I hunt, but when I target shoot i'm more of a *GANGSTAH*!!!"

Before everyone tells me i'm and idiot, you are too late; i already know that!


----------

